# Uneven drywall patch repair -- how to best mud & tape?



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Take down you patch, and shim that corner. A paint stirrer should be about the perfect thickness


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

As ZTMAN said, shim that corner if possible. If not, you can build it up flush with the rest of the wall with some quick drying (powdered form) joint compound. Once you are flush with the rest of the wall, you can finish the rest in the traditional manner. Tape, mud, let dry, mud again being sure to feather it out a good 10 to 12 inches so you don't end up with a hump. It may take multiple coats to feather it out properly. Then sand your final coat, remove the dust, prime, and paint.


----------



## rocky30459 (Apr 21, 2016)

I agree with ZTMAN.much easier.If you decide to fill it depot has some quick dry patch from red devil..like thick butter cream==not liquidy..I would use that because you will use it again.It also does not shrink/crack/..stir it up with a paint stick add only drops of water and only if necessary..it will not be with a new container.I would add more screws and don't Break the paper. To make it completely disappear you may have to go beyond 12". prime with a sealer like bullseye --paint


----------



## Alketi (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks all. I removed and re-shimmed the patch. It's still not perfect, because the depths are different on the two sides of the corner, but it's now much closer to level. I'm going to mud and tape this weekend.

rocky, is this the patching compound you're referring to: Red Devil -- Onetime lightweight spackling?


----------



## rocky30459 (Apr 21, 2016)

yes they have a bigger one though..I would get the bigger one..just close it up good and clean around the top of the container before putting the lid on


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Another issue is that you used the tapered factory edge at the bottom of that new piece of drywall. So that right there will sink the drywall in almost an 1/8".

Whenever I do a drywall repair or ceiling patch, I always cut off the the tapered edges to create a flatter transition from the existing drywall to the new drywall.:thumbsup:


----------

